# Fonctionnement ventilateur iMac G4



## pismomaniaque (28 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour

Je souhaite réduire la vitesse de mon ventilateur, aussi quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment et avec quel matériel réaliser le montages de cette solution si ça en est une ?
La raison est que l'augmentation de la vitesse s'effectue pour une température trop faible ( 23°C)
Voici les données dont je dispose : le ventilateur est alimenté en 12V par deux fils. La régulation de la vitesse se fait par un composant placé sur celui-ci. Ne connaissant pas les composants, je ne sais pas l'identifier mais je pense qu'il s'agit de celui repéré RT. Mon idée est de placer une résistance variable de chute de tesion sur l'alimentation, puis de contrôler la température de l'air en faisant varier cette tension et lorsque cela me convient ( environ 28°C) mesurer la résistance et faire un montage définitif avec une résistance fixe.
Pour ceux qui trouvent que le ventilateur est bruyant, c'est une solution car au regard des différent iMac que je connais, la température de déclenchement de l'augmentation de vitesse se fait pour des valeurs assez différentes comme si la tolérance n'était pas très sérrée.
En outre, j'en profite pour dire que contrairement à ce que beaucoup pense, il n'y pas de recyclage au niveau du ventilateur. En effet l'aspiration se fait aussi sur les cötés de façon à extraire l'air chaud des alimentations et de la demi-sphère en aluminium.


----------



## pismomaniaque (28 Novembre 2008)

En complément et entouré d'un ovale rouge, ce que je crois être l'élément sensible à la chaleur.


----------



## boninmi (29 Novembre 2008)

Es-tu sûr qu'un réglage n'est pas possible plutôt que ce montage physique ? Voici quelques liens:

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=7116887
où il est question d'une "thermal calibration routine" . Il pourrait s'agir du logiciel Apple service diagnostic 2.5.8 (SAV Apple uniquement semblerait-il).

Il y a aussi ce logiciel de test:

http://www.bresink.com/osx/SystemLoad.html

Cordialement,


----------



## pismomaniaque (29 Novembre 2008)

Non, je ne crois pas car j'ai fait tourner ce ventilo que je présente en photo avant de le détruire et  j'ai pu faire varier sa vitesse en le chauffant avec un séche cheveux. C'est pourquoi je suis sûre que la régulation de la vitesse ne se fait qu'à son niveau. Par ailleurs, j'ai trouvé que le composant est une thermistance encapsulée dans du verre.
Quant au logiciel, je l'ai en permance en affichage et je ne dépasse jamais 34°C au niveau du disque dur, ce qui est très faible et me pousse à penser que je peux tourner moins vite au niveau du ventilo et laisser cette température filer jusqu'a 42°C par 20 °C ambiant.
La machine est un iMac G4 20 ".


----------



## CBi (29 Novembre 2008)

boninmi a dit:


> il est question d'une "thermal calibration routine" . Il pourrait s'agir du logiciel Apple service diagnostic 2.5.8 (SAV Apple uniquement semblerait-il).



Le iMac G4 doit être effectivement un peu spécial car il n'est pas dans les machines prévues pour le Apple service diagnostic 2.5.8.

_This 2.5.8 version is compatible with the following Mac models ONLY:
PowerBook G4 (17-inch 1.5GHz), PowerBook G4 (17-inch 1.67GHz),
PowerBook G4 (15-inch 1.5/1.33GHz), PowerBook G4 (15-inch 1.67/1.5GHz), PowerBook G4 (12-inch 1.33GHz), PowerBook G4 (12-inch 1.5GHz),
iBook G4 (Early 2004), iBook G4 (14-inch Early 2004), eMac (USB2.0),
Power Mac G5, Power Mac G5 (June 2004 Series), Power Mac G5 (Late 2004),
Power Mac G5 (Early 2005), iMac G5, iBook G4 (12-inch Late 2004),
iBook G4 (14-inch Late 2004), Mac mini PPC (First Version), and
iMac G5 w/ALS (Ambient Light Sensor)._


----------



## pismomaniaque (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Je viens de faire mon petit montage et cela fonctionne parfaitement. Mon iMac G4 20" est maintenant super silencieux, un vrai plaisir !!

A+


----------



## LoKaï (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Jusque ici, je n'avais pas encore posté sur le sujet, mais j'ai parcouru avec la plus grande attention tous les posts concernant le ventilateur de l'imac g4.

J'ai un tournesol 20 pouces qui faisait vraiment beaucoup de bruit. J'ai alors décidé de me lancer dans un upgrade assez conséquent : passage à 2go de ram, dd 500 go, changement du lecteur cd et enfin changement du ventilateur (!). J'ai trouvé un ventilateur neuf spécial pour Imac g4 20 pouces ici http://www.applemacparts.co.uk/stor...th=7464_7551_7559_7564_7565&products_id=63250

En effet (je rebondis sur les autres discussions que j'ai pu lire sur le sujet) le ventilateur de l'Imac G4 20 pouces semble bien être une pièce spécifique au 20 pouces.

L'upgrade c'est très bien passé grâce à tous les conseils que j'ai pu lire (j'ai des photos si vous le désirez). Juste une grande peur par rapport au lecteur de cd qui ne voulait pas s'ouvrir, j'ai fini par le "forcer" un petit peu à s'ouvrir un peu et à se refermer complètement, en appuyant assez fortement pour le refermer bien à fond, et depuis tout marche à merveille !

L'ordinateur est significativement plus silencieux maintenant, mais... mais... le problème de fond n'est toujours pas réglé.

En effet, mon imac commence au démarrage, à froid, à faire tourner le ventilo à basse vitesse. L'air soufflé est bien froid. Il est quasiment inaudible, le rêve. Au bout de trois quart d'heure environ, l'ordinateur monte un peu en température, le ventilateur augmente progressivement de vitesse, jusqu'à souffler à plein régime. L'air soufflé est tiède, sans plus. Je précise que le ventilo se met à souffler à cette grande vitesse alors que je ne sollicite pas particulièrement le processeur. L'augmentation de la vitesse du ventilo semble automatique, en fait.

Une fois que le plein régime est atteint, rien à faire, cela restera comme ça jusqu'à que je l'éteigne. Même si je le met en veille, que j'attends qu'il refroidisse, et que je le réveille... en fait, je ne crois pas que la vitesse du ventilo soit reliée à la température de l'ordi, car mon Imac ne chauffe pas vraiment ! Et si l'Imac sait très bien comment augmenter la vitesse, il n'arrive jamais à la baisser...

En fait, je pense que le ventilo tourne bien plus vite que nécessaire. Voilà pourquoi j'aimerais réduire sa vitesse. Pismomaniaque, comment as-tu fait ? Je suis extrêmement intéressé par ta bidouille. 



Comment faire pour réduire la vitesse du ventilateur ?
Comment connaitre la température interne ?
Le cas échéant, si la température monte trop, comment réaccellerer ?
Merci de vos réponses !
Lionel


----------



## pismomaniaque (13 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir

Voici ce que j'ai fait : J'ai ouvert le Mac et j'ai sectionné le fil rouge qui alimente le ventilateur juste après le connecteur de la carte mère, puis j'ai dénudé les deux extrémités et les ai étamées. Ensuite j'ai posé deux dominos de petite taille et je les racordés à des fils de 1,5 mm que j'ai sortis par un des orifices de ventilation du socle de l'iMac, enfin j'ai racordé ceux-ci à un potentiomètre de 50 Ohm qui accepte les 6W consommés au maxi par le ventilo. Tout cela dans une boîte plexo.
Maintenant je fais des contrôles de température de disque dur et des relevés avec un thermomètre de la température ambiante et de soufflage.
Je pense rester dans cette configuration jusqu'à cet été pour ajuster la valeur du potentiomètre lorsque la température ambiante sera de 30 °C voire plus en me fixant une limite de température de disque dur de 45°C ou un peu plus ( aujourd'hui, avec une ambiance à 20°C et après avoir fait marcher le processeur à fond pendant 30mn, j'ai obtenu 39°C stabilisé pour le disque dur et une température de soufflage de 30°C). Dans ces conditions mon potentiomètre est à fond, à 50 Ohm et la chute de tension est de 4V. Je peux donc aller plus loin dans le choix de la valeur du potentiomètre, par exemple un 100 Ohm.
Lorsque mon choix sera fixé, je mesurerai la valeur de la résistance de mon potentiomètre et je souderai en définitif une résistance équivalente dans le Mac.


----------



## pismomaniaque (13 Décembre 2008)

En complément pour loKaï, la température du ventilateur est régulée par une CTN ( résistance variable de 11k à 20°C) qui est placée sur sa carte et est donc exposée à la température de soufflage ( celle qui régne en haut de l'iMac, c'est pour cela que lorsque tu le redémarres après un arrêt même un peu prolongée il tourne de suite assez vite) Mon montage réduit la tension d'alimentation de 12V jusqu'à 8v et je peux à tout moment tourner le bouton de ce potentiomètre pour remettre les 12 V et avoir à nouveau ce ventilateur qui tourne comme un fou ! Quant à la température des éléments, je ne peux mesurer de façon logiciel que celle du disque dur avec "Température Monitor"
A+

Fais-le, c'est un régal !


----------



## LoKaï (14 Décembre 2008)

Merci encore pour toutes ces infos !
Voilà un témoignage que j'attendais depuis longtemps.

Si je comprends bien, le soudage d'une résistance en interne sera définitif, et empêchera de faire varier la tension du ventilateur... Si je comprends bien aussi, tu pourrais presque en ce moment descendre en dessous de 8V ? 

Je vais essayer ton montage qui me semble à ma portée (je ne suis pas particulièrement electronicien, mais ça parait simple)

Je me demandais si on ne pouvait pas trouver un potentiomètre comme le tien, mais qui soit suffisamment petit pour loger dans un des trous d'aération, et ainsi rester définitivement en place sans amocher le design de l'Imac.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut un potentiomètre qui accepte 6W, et qui aille de 0 à 100 ohms  environ ?

Merci encore,
Lionel


----------



## pismomaniaque (14 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Voici deux photos du montage provisoire actuel, la semaine prochaine, je vais changer le potentiomètre de 50 ohm pour un de 100 ohm. Ce serait effectivement assez chouette d'avoir un e petite résistance variable accessible pour réglage par un orifice de ventilation mais je crains que la puissance du ventilo ne nous permette pas de trouver un élément suffisament petit.

A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (14 Décembre 2008)

Pour être tout à fait précis, la résistance du potentiomètre de 50 ohm sert à faire chuter la tension d'alimentation du ventilateur mais la CTN qui est placée sur la carte de ce dernier est toujours active et elle varie en fonction de la température et continue donc a faire varier la tension d'alimentation du ventilateur et ainsi continue à réguler sa vitesse. En clair le montage permet de décaler la courbe de variation de vitesse vers des températuiures plus élevées. Précisons enfin que la variation de la valeur de la CTN déplace le niveau du potentiel en sortie du potentiomètre, aussi je mesure aux bornes du potentiomètre 1,83 V au démarrage le matin pour une température ambiante commune à tous les éléments de 19 °C, et, après plusieurs minutes de fonctionnement à charge faible 2,6 V pour une température du disque dur de 32 °C et enfin 4 V pour 39 °C à fond.
A+


----------



## LoKaï (14 Décembre 2008)

Ok, je vois...
Merci pour les photos, car je croyais que les fils sortaient par un des orifices du haut de la boule
Pour faire sortir par en bas, tu as du faire courir le fil à travers la boule ?
Sais-tu où je pourrais trouver un potentiomètre comme le tien ?
Il y a deux fils d'alimentation à sectionner, il faut également que je trouve des fils pour faire une "rallonge" en fait.
Tu as placé un domino à l'intérieur de la boule ? 
A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (14 Décembre 2008)

Je n'ai sectionné qu'un fil ( le rouge ) et je l'ai fait juste après le connecteur qui se fixe sur la carte mère, ce qui évite de démonter le lecteur et le DD? J'ai effectivement mis deux petits dominos sur les deux extrémitées de mon fil rouge sectionné. Puis sur ces deux dominos, j'ai relié deux fils ( j'ai pris du fil electrique d'alimentation de lampe de chevet en 1,5 mm ) que j'ai sortis de l'iMac pour les relier au potentiomètre tout en remettant un domino de telle sorte que je peux isoler le potentiomètre pour prendre la mesure de sa résistance et aussi le changer facilement.
J'ai acheter le potentiomètre sur Paris dans un magasin de composants electroniques ( c'est un 50 Oms, 10 W )

A+


----------



## LoKaï (14 Décembre 2008)

Ok, impeccable !!
Je mettrai une photo de la CM pour que tu puisses confirmer où se trouve le fil à sectionner (histoire que je sectionne pas le mauvais !)
Il y a un sens pour relier les fils au potentiomètre ?  (mes cours de terminale sont assez loins...)

Encore merci
Lionel


----------



## pismomaniaque (14 Décembre 2008)

sur le potentiomètre, tu as trois bornes. tu connectes un fil sur la borne du milieu et l'autre sur l'une des deux autres ( cela n'a pas vraiment d'importance, dans un cas la rotation dans un sens va augmenter la résistance et dans l'autre la diminuer ). En revanche il faut que tu soudes les fils sur les bornes.
Achetes un 100 Ohm et avant d'intervenir, fait un relevé des températures souffage, ambiance et DD ; cela te permetra de comparer.
Bonne bricole et tiens nous au courant

A+


----------



## LoKaï (14 Décembre 2008)

Ok, je vais devoir attendre les vacances de fin d'année avant de me lancer, mais je ferai un rapport !
Encore merci des conseils
Lionel


----------



## pismomaniaque (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour

Test du jour


Changement du potentiomètre pour un 200 Ohms ( je n'ai pas trouvé ce lundi de 100 Ohms ).
Les tests sont effectués processeur à fond et températures stabilisées.
1) R = 60 Oms    t° DD = 39°C   t° soufflage = 29,5° C  t° ambiante = 20°C
2) R = 70 Oms    t° DD = 41°C   t° souflfage = 30,5° C  t° ambiante = 20°C

( iMac 1,25 Ghz - 20 "- DD 80 Go - 1,5 Go de ram )

Quel plaisir ce silence !!

A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (18 Décembre 2008)

Les iMac G4 sont ventilés par des ventilateurs de marque SUPERRED type CHA9212
DS-TF pour les 15" et 17"
FS-TF pour le 20"

Ci-dessous les caractéristiques des ventilateurs.

Modèle                          	         CHA9212DS-TF          CHA9212FS-TF
Tension d'utilisation V			6-13,8			6-13,8
Puissance W					3,12				5,16
Intensité absorbée A			        0,26				0,43
Température d'utilisation °C		-10 / 70°C		-10 / 70°C
Vitesse de rotation RPM		       2900				3500
Débit maximum M3/mn 			1,4				1,7
Pression maximale mm H2O		3,9				4,7
Emission sonore				36				42


Ce sont des ventilateurs à moteur électrique de type brushless tournant sur un palier manchon et dont la vitesse de rotation est régulée par un circuit intégré LB 1860 et une résistance variable CTN.
Ces ventilateurs ont la particularité de prendre l'air en amont et sur le coté des palles. Ils sont de ce fait quasiment uniques.
Le problème vient de ce que la régulation de la vitesse en fonction de la température n'est pas toujours bien gérée et il y a de fortes différences d'une machine à l'autre. Ce qui peut dans certain cas générer un niveau sonore élevé non justifié par la charge thermique à extraire.
C'est pourquoi le déplacement de la courbe de variation des vitesses vers le haut ( température supérieure ) est recherché.
Les ventilateurs étant indémontables, la solution consiste à faire chuter la tension continue d'alimentation en mettant en série une résistance dont la valeur doit être optimisée pour chaque machine.
Pour ce faire, on ouvre la machine et on se prend sur le plus du ventilateur, puis on passe nos fils par un des orifices de ventilation basse et on fait la jonction avec un potentiomètre de 100 ohms acceptant 5 W implanté par exemple dans une boite plexo.
On réalise ensuite des mesures de températures du disque dur avec "Température Monitor" et de l'air ambiant et extrait avec un thermomètre.
Ainsi on peut faire varier la chute de tension pour obtenir un faible niveau sonore tout en contrôlant le niveau de la charge thermique interne.

Bilan actuel de mes tests.
Les températures sont relevées stabilisées après fonctionnement du processeur au maximum durant 1 heure.

Résistance en ohms = 50 / T° HD en °C = 38 / Température air extrait en °C = 28,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 60 / T° HD en °C = 39 / Température air extrait en °C = 29,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 70 / T° HD en °C = 41 / Température air extrait en °C = 30,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20
Résistance en ohms = 80 / T° HD en °C = 42 / Température air extrait en °C = 31,5 / Température ambiante en °C = 20

N'ayant pas de sonomètre, je n'ai pas effectué de mesure sonore. Néanmoins, je peux témoigner que je sui passé du bruit émis par un ventilateur très présent de type PowerMac à celui d'un ventilateur discret de type iMac intel.

Avant de conclure, il faut refaire ces test dans des conditions d'ambiance plus chaudes.

Faîtes part de vos expérimentations !


----------



## pismomaniaque (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Juste un petit mot pour vous dire que depuis un mois et demi mon iMac G4 20" fonctionne avec son potentiométre calé à 80 Ohms et que tout est parfait.
A+


----------



## LoKaï (10 Janvier 2009)

Merci pour ces infos ,
De mon coté je m'oriente plus vers un système fixe à trois positions et deux résistances : off, medium et high
Je te tiens au courant dès que j'ai commencé ma bidouille, qui nécessite quand même un peu de préparation !

A+
Lionel


----------



## pismomaniaque (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

C'est en effet une bonne solution qui te permettra de te caler au plus près mais cela signifie que ton système restera extérieure. Ceci étant, ce n'est pas gênant !

On attends avec impatiente ton expérience !!
A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

Un petit mot pour vous dire que cela fait déjà 2 mois que mon iMac G4 20" fonctionne avec son potentiomètre à 80 Ohm et c'est toujours le pieds !


----------



## pismomaniaque (18 Février 2011)

Bonsoir

Un petit tour ici pour vous dire que ce brave iMac G4 20" tourne toujours avec sa régulation vitesse du ventilateur "maison". Il a passé 2 étés sans broncher !
Aujourd'hui, j'ai effectué la même opération sur un eMac 1,42 Ghz avec une résistance de 15 ohms et 10 W.
A+


----------



## pismomaniaque (1 Mars 2011)

bonsoir

J'ai fini par intégrer aussi la résistance sur mon iMac Voici la photo des résistances dans l'iMac et l'eMac





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Super_jerem (5 Mai 2012)

Salut à vous.
Tout d'abord merci pour toutes vos explications et photos qui m'ont étées bien utile (même si le forum n'est plus très actif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

J'ai moi aussi un iMac g4 1.25Ghz 17pouces...dont le ventilateur est tombé en panne.
Remplacé par un Cooler Master aux caractérisitiques identiques (92mm, 12v, 0.26A, 3.12W) mais qui tourne toujours à fond bien sûr ( merci le jet privé dans le salon).
J'ai suivi le "guide" pour installer un potentiometre 100 Ohms 4W.

Et je voulais juste partager mon "astuce" pour le laisser accessible de l'exterieur tout en restant discret: J'ai retiré de l'imac la carte modem ainsi que le connecteur modem 56kpbs qui se trouve à coté du cordon d'alim de la boule et je l'ai remplacé par le potentiometre ---> on ne voit rien car l'axe ne sort pas de la boule, et avec un tournevis on regle la vitesse  TADAM

PS: Potentiometre 4W c'est suffisant pour le ventilo du 17pouces ?

Jérémie.


----------



## LoKaï (9 Mai 2012)

Salut Jeremie,

Un grand merci pour cette explication, pour ma part j'ai finalement revendu mon "réacteur à turbine" pour en racheter un silencieux (un non défectueux).

L'acheteur était prévenu du défaut, mais cela ne lui posait aucun problème car il savait lui aussi réparer ce souci.

A l'occasion tu peux poster la photo de ta réussite ??

Bonne journée,
Lionel


----------

